# Let's all make our own bidoof comics



## Linkiboy (Jun 7, 2007)

^_________________________________^


ok i will start


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 7, 2007)

kmon guys its not hard


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry Linkiboy, but looking at Bidoof makes my eyes want to commit suicide


----------



## dafatkid27 (Jun 7, 2007)

lawl


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 7, 2007)

ok i am bored


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)

ok my comic is up


----------



## nileyg (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 6 2007 said:


>


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 7, 2007)

lol






here i spend a few more minutes than usual


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)

rofl


----------



## lagman (Jun 7, 2007)

What? WHAT? There's a Bidoof on the laptop screen!


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 7, 2007)

Haha I love this thread, good for wasting the day away at work.


----------



## OrR (Jun 7, 2007)

Bidoof is great!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe someone should start a Bidoof fan-club...


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 7 2007 said:


>


You're missing the last frame of that comic:


----------



## Orc (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry Linkiboy, I'll pass. I think /v/ memes should stay in /v/...


----------



## Jax (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Mewgia (Jun 7, 2007)

This thread is the best.

Linkiboy, you should make a website to post your (and other people's) bidoof comics. 

www.bidoofcomic.com is not taken


----------



## Little (Jun 7, 2007)

What's wrong with Bidoof's they are probably based on guinea pigs and guinea pigs are soooo cute!


----------



## Jax (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> What's wrong with Bidoof's they are probably based on guinea pigs and guinea pigs are soooo cute!



They are everywhere in the games, they are weak and they look stupid! Bidoofs are only good as HM slaves.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> Sorry Linkiboy, I'll pass. I think /v/ memes should stay in /v/...


uhh no i stole this from else where


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 7, 2007)

(this one is not mine)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm out of ideas for now


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 7, 2007)

Gible looks like he's checkin' out Bidoof's ass...


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 7, 2007)

Bidoof is a real temper now!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)

lol you ppl need help


----------



## Jax (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 7, 2007)

symbolism intended


----------



## OrR (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> What's wrong with Bidoof's they are probably based on guinea pigs and guinea pigs are soooo cute!


There's also some hamster and beaver in there...
I love Bidoofs, especially as HM slaves...


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> symbolism intended


----------



## Jax (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 7, 2007)

ewww jax that pic is creepying me out lol 

* shivers in the corner


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm shaking and my eyes are tearing up with laughter now.

My parents are loooking REALLY strangely at me now.


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> I'm shaking and my eyes are tearing up with laughter now.
> 
> My parents are loooking REALLY strangely at me now.


Lol, I saw your post and wondered what on earth could be so amusing.... and then I scrolled up. xD

Funniest thing I've seen all day.... and I've just watched Hot Fuzz!


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 7, 2007)

Not a comic, nor did I make it, but this is currently my Wallpaper.


----------



## OrR (Jun 7, 2007)

Holy crap!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 7, 2007)

Now Bidoof is not an HM slave, he has been promoted to an actual fighter.
yay for bidoofs


----------



## xalphax (Jun 7, 2007)

*bidoofsound*

awesome thread!


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 8, 2007)

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b127/sal...hmoreBidoof.png

I made that yesterday for Mewgia, so why not share it?


----------



## fristi (Jun 8, 2007)

bidoof rocks

i got 13 of them on pokemon diamond


----------



## Infinitus (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(sllide @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> bidoof rocks
> 
> i got 13 of them on pokemon diamond



You're worse than those cowgirls.

Get. Out.


----------



## rice151 (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone that runs Bidoof deserves to get 1-shotted by Tackle/Pound...


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 9, 2007)

For no apparent reason.


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 9, 2007)

Bidoof:
Bidoof, Bidoof.

Ash:
Use hidden power Bidoof!

Bidoof:
Bidoof, Bidoof.

Ash:
Bidoof, good job, return.

Bidoof:
Bidoof, Bidoof.

Ash:
It doesn't matter that you lost Bidoof, trying your best is what's important.

Bidoof:
Bidoof, Bidoof.

Misty:
I think he's sad that he disappointed you, Ash.

Ash:
Is that true?

Bidoof:
Bidoof, Bidoof.

Ash:
Bidoof, I know you tried your hardest, and that you're inspired to train your hardest, but you don't need to do that for me.

Bidoof:
Bidoof, Bidoof.

Ash:
It's okay, Bidoof. I will always love you no matter what happens.

Bidoof:
Bidoof, Bidoof.

Narrator:
So Ash and Bidoof walk off into the sunset with a new found  love for one another. Bidoof promises to try his hardest, no matter what. I wonder what awaits Ash and Bidoof in their next adventure?


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 9, 2007)

Someone make that script into a comic, please.


----------



## rice151 (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jun 9 2007 said:


> Narrator:
> So Ash and Bidoof walk off into the sunset with a new foundÂ love for one another. Bidoof promises to try his hardest, no matter what. I wonder what awaits Ash and Bidoof in their next adventure?








I tried


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 9, 2007)

Not bad rice! (expodentially better than anything I could do XD)
Now act on my request plz


----------



## rice151 (Jun 9, 2007)

lol, that would involve work!
I think I'll pass and let a true Photoshopper do it


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## JPH (Jun 9, 2007)

My first one...enjoys


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 9, 2007)

uhh jph...There's nothing there x.x


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## MC DUI (Jun 9, 2007)

LOL!

This stuff never gets old...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

rofl


----------



## imyourxpan (Jun 9, 2007)

lol this is so hilarious!!  now i want to do one!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice little animations sgadzookie


----------



## lblk32 (Jun 11, 2007)

hurry for bidoof


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 11, 2007)

Recycling old memes...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

rofl you sick fucks


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

Bidoof in Space ! 

Episode 1 Bidoof Vs Shrek !


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 11, 2007)

I think we killed the thread.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 11, 2007)

bidoof makes me horney


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 12, 2007)

How do you add a youtube video?


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 12, 2007)

The thread is not dead, Linkiboy just hasn't made new ones enough


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 12, 2007)

Figured it out.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 12, 2007)

that video ....... will haunt me .......... till the day i die ...........

cruddy ..... i hate you soo much 


* washes his eyes out with bleach


----------



## chalupa (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> Figured it out.



I love how the bidoof talk from their teeth as they flap open


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 12, 2007)

Is there supposed to be sound? Cuz I don't hear any.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 12, 2007)

No sound. Use your 'magination.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 12, 2007)

Bidoofse


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 12, 2007)

That's sick, but it made me laugh. Nice Bidspoof.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 12, 2007)

- Sam


----------



## Spikey (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> - Sam












 I can never play Animal Crossing again now...


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 12, 2007)

mthrnite i animated your comic lol


----------



## Jax (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Jax...


----------



## Jax (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## BlueStar (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Jax (Jun 12, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jun 12 2007 said:


>



Is that Beardoof?


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> Bidoofse



NOT AGAIN WHY DO I KEEP COMING ACROSS THE -SE, FIRST DEATH BY GOATSE AND IF THAT WASNT BAD ENOUGH NOW THIS


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jun 12 2007 said:


>


I love you.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jun 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that Beardoof?


It's bidobear.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 14, 2007)

Most of you wont get the reference... so... WATCH AND ENJOY AND LOVE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MuOvqeABHvQ


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 14, 2007)

anything that says "my anus is bleeding" is a winner in my book


----------



## Jax (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> anything that says "my anus is bleeding" is a winner in my book



QFT! I love that movie!


----------



## hankchill (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > anything that says "my anus is bleeding" is a winner in my book
> ...



Ah hed lay booka lay day ram mocha hay la moka hay le sai da el!
..
EEMONKEYPORKCHOPPIEMITEMOOTZ!
..
Yam doan ha reem ha toto ram ha tzotodonga!


You all know what I'm talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If not, see the video


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 15, 2007)

I loved the monkeyporkshoppy part.


----------



## nileyg (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jun 12 2007 said:


>


----------



## Rankio (Jun 15, 2007)




----------

